# Overall Case Length and Lube



## themaddmortician (Sep 26, 2006)

Question #1

Both relaoding manuals I own (Lyman and Nosler) say that my 22-250 should have an overall case length of no more than 2.350...yet when I reload Nosler 50 gr Ballistic Tips the bullet falls in to the casing as it has nothing to hold it in place. Are the overall case lengths just a guide or should I not be measuring the plastic tip found on many bullets today?

Question #2

Does anyone have any experience in aersol lube and how does it work compared to an oil and pad application.

Cheers and Thanks for the help....have been reloading for only a month and any help would be greatly appreciated.

:withstupid:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

No, read closer. That is overall cartridge length. Maximum case length is 1.912 and should be trimmed .0010 shorter before resizing. When they speak of overall cartridge length they mean overall. You measure from the very tip of the bullet, plastic and all. 
If the bullets fall into the case you don't have your sizing die seated deep enough in the press. On the upstroke your shell holder should contact the die.
I have used three different aerosol lubricants and got scratched cases using all three. I use the sizing wax.


----------



## themaddmortician (Sep 26, 2006)

Sorry Plainsman...I meant Overall cartridge length...can you go over...and please explain 
"If the bullets fall into the case you don't have your sizing die seated deep enough in the press. On the upstroke your shell holder should contact the die."

How do I figure this out...sorry for the stupid questions.

TMM :withstupid:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

No problems with questions. When it comes to reloading it's best to ask questions, read up, and be safe.

Do this to set your die. Set the ram all the way up. Now screw your resizing die into the press until it comes into contact with the die. Now turn your die 1/2 turn more and lock in place. As you press your handle down and the ram raises the shell holder up against the die you should just feel a little click as the system cams over. Cam over is going past center and you feel the pressure back off slightly. It sort of snaps in place.

What is happening to you is your die is to high and your not resizing the neck area. When the neck gets resized the bullet will have much more tension. You will not be able to move the bullet by pushing with your fingers once it's in place.

Don't worry about asking more questions. No one wants anyone to get hurt. Once you get into reloading you will perhaps spend a lot less on factory ammo. Half my rifles have never shot a factory load.


----------



## StretchNM (Dec 22, 2008)

If your bullet is falling into the case, then Plainsmen is right, your resizing die (either full-length or neck sizing) is not "squeezing" the neck smaller so the bullet fits tightly. When you screw the die in like PLainsman said, until it touches the shell holder, then lower the ram so you can screw the die in an additional 1/2 turn. Then lock it down.

Once you've resized a case, take a bullet and, using your fingers, see if you can push the bullet into the case neck. It should start just a tad then stop. If you can push the bullet down in, then your die needs to be turned in another 1/4 turn, or you need more pressure on your press handle, or both.

Nosler bullets have a long taper to them. Sometimes you can make your OAL (Over All Length) a tad longer with them because of that gentle taper. THis all depends on your chamber and lands, though.

Maybe try the Lee sizing lube. Just a tad on the end of your finger will do the whole case with some left over to rub on the rim (which will lube the sizing mandrel).


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Both the manuals you have explain in detail how to set up ajust reloading dies.
You may also want to adjust your seating die to apply slight pressure on the bullet to hold it in place.

 Al


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

yooper, excellent post! When I started loading the guys on here told me to read and re-read my manuals. I currently have 6, and have read all the setup stuff 3-4 times. It definately clears up a ton of problems!!


----------

